# Bluetooth + Asus z70 (internal bluetooth card)

## samurai182

I would like to use my bluetooth obex phone in Linux to transfer files through my interal bluetooth card on an Asus z70.  However, I can't find any useful information on running a bluetooth device that does not use a bluetooth dongle.  The little information there is just states that the modules are compiled and bluez-utils are used.  Currently, I am able to load the bluetooth modules, but I can't get a hciconfig -a to show anything.  When starting /etc/init.d/bluetooth, I recieve the following: 

```
Can't open RFCOMM control socket: Address family not supported by protocol
```

This leads me to believe that I'm still not loading the correct modules or not all of the correct modules.  Any help or a point in a direction would be helpful, as I don't want to deal with Windows.

----------

## orzetto

As noted in the third post of this thread, you have to load the ohci_hcd module:

```
modprobe ohci_hcd
```

Of course, in a perfect world this would be done automatically for you already. Chances are, the dongle is the only USB device you have connected (i.e. no USB mouse or keyboard), right? Otherwise the module would already be there. Probably someone has to update the /etc/init.d/bluetooth script.

----------

